# Turbo Size Gen 2



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a Mitsubishi TD02. Not sure of the size of the wheels.









Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. Global Website | Technical Information


Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. Global Website




www.mhi.com


----------

